# DIRECTV Remote Shootout



## Stuart Sweet

Are you sitting at your television right now with a variety of different technologies in front of you? You might have a smartphone, universal remote, tablet, or laptop... and you might want to change channels or schedule a recording.

In addition to the traditional methods of using the DIRECTV remote or a universal remote, you now have the option of using your connected devices to control your DVRs, if they are connected to the internet. DIRECTV receivers use a protocol called SHEF, the Set-top Box HTTP Exported Functionality, for control. Most of the functions in SHEF are private, but (at least for now) the remote control functions are available for public use in developing apps. 

Read on for a comparison of the difference between remote controls and apps!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Every DIRECTV receiver comes with a universal remote. The latest is the DIRECTV RC65RX. (The remote pictured above is the RC64; the remotes are identical in appearance.) The remote is made by Universal Electronics, under contract to DIRECTV.

The Basics:

Cost: FREE
Universal Remote: YES
Self-configuring: YES
PC-Configurable: NO
Macros: NO

The DIRECTV remote is a great general-purpose solution, and you can't beat the cost. It adapts for use with a large number of consumer electronics and if you have the "X" series remote (RC65X or RC65RX) and the HR24, H24, or H25 receiver the remote will configure itself through menus on the receiver.

It's a great solution for people who have a receiver and a TV. It can be configured to increase or decrease the volume through an AV receiver but it cannot be programmed to turn on more than two devices (TV and receiver) and it cannot run macros.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Many people quickly outgrow the free remote, and look for something more programmable. A universal remote can perform many different functions with a single button press, including turning all components on and off and automatically switching inputs.

There are many different universal remotes. For this comparison I chose the remote I use in the living room, the Logitech Harmony 700. You can choose remotes from $20 - $1,000. This was the best one for me.


Cost: $99 street price
Universal Remote: YES
Self-Configuring: NO
PC-Configuration: YES
Macros: YES

The Harmony 700 is a mid-priced universal remote that allows for control of up to six devices. Setup is easy... if you have a PC or Mac around. Answer a few questions about the model numbers of your devices and you're almost all the way there.

Advanced setups are also possible and almost every option can be customized. It is expensive though, and other remotes can be much more expensive.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If you're in front of a traditional PC, you can't get much better than the free functionality of waltzremote.com. Feed in the IP address of your DVR and you are presented with an image of a DIRECTV remote with buttons that can be pushed.


Cost: FREE
Universal Remote: NO
Self-Configuring: NO
PC Configuration: YES
Macros: NO

The setup is simple but the remote is limited to controlling only the DIRECTV receiver. There are button images for volume but they don't work. This is a common issue with IP-based remotes. Since there is no way to control anything but the DIRECTV receiver, you lose functionality. It only lets you store one remote at a time.

For a free option waltzremote is very functional, especially if you have a laptop to run it on. It doesn't function very well over a smartphone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If you have an iPad, this is the top of the heap in IP-based remotes. This free app from DIRECTV, available at the iTunes store, provides remote functionality that far surpasses not only other IP-based remotes but many expensive universal remotes.


Cost: FREE
Universal Remote: NO
Self-Configuring: NO
PC Configuration: NO
Macros: NO

The DIRECTV app gives options like 2.5 minute skip and one-button slow motion that no other remote offers. It can be configured (as part of the app as a whole) to control any IP-connected remote on the same network. The app is very full-featured and allows you to see a full guide, schedule programs to record, and see upcoming movies and sports. Setup is fairly straightforward, as it pulls information from your account at directv.com.

Because this app is made by DIRECTV, it's a guarantee that it will continue to work over time, unlike third-party solutions that may lose function in the future.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Not everyone has an iPad. If iPhone is more your style, you can't do better than the DIRECTVR Remote for iPhone, by RMR Labz. This 99-cent app gives the entire DIRECTV remote experience and is second only to the iPad app in its function.

This is the only app (including the DIRECTV one) that supports VoiceOver, Apple's 1st-generation voice control technology. (It remains to be seen if Siri will be supported.) This gives a "Wow" factor as well as being very useful for those who have trouble seeing small details.

You have the option of seeing what is on now, but there is no remote scheduling ability.

The app will remember every DVR you set up with it, and switching is easy. For those who are unsure about whether or not their DVR is set up properly, there is a free "Lite" version of the app used for confirming whether or not you can use the paid app.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

_This review was created by BubblePuppy._










There are several DIRECTV remote control apps in the Android Market all with the same name. This is a review of "DIRECTV Remote Pro" paid app by Wired DFW.


Cost: $1.98
Universal Remote: NO
Self-Configuring: NO
PC Configuration: NO
Macros: NO

There are several requirements to use this app. You must have a DIRECTV PLUS HD model HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24 or H21, H23, H24 and they must be connected to your home network. Your Android device must also be able to connect to your wireless network. 
When the app is first open it will allow you to"Auto Scan". The app found my two dvrs within a few seconds. If it does fail to discover one then choose "Manual&#8230;" Once the app has found the devices you can choose which device to control:

The remote screen replicates the look and function of the DirecTV remote, with a couple of extras. At the very top right is the remote icon, which will bring back the remote screen from the other two screens. In the center is the"Favorites" star, and to the far right is the "Play List" icon.

Below those is "Now Playing" area, which with a tap on the poster will provide information about the show. This is displayed on the remote. Very nice. By pressing on the gold star, to the right of the show information, will save that channel to the "Favorites" list.

Pressing the "Star/Favorites" at the top of the remote will bring up the channels that were saved to the list. This is one of my favorite features as it displays what is playing on those channels, and allows for changing channels from the list instead of bringing up the guide.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

So... what are your experiences? What is your favorite way of interacting with your receivers?


----------



## Davenlr

Stuart Sweet said:


> So... what are your experiences? What is your favorite way of interacting with your receivers?


Harmony 700. WP7 isnt supported yet, my tablet is a Nook without android on it yet, and I can pick up a remote faster than using the PC


----------



## Kevin F

I really enjoy using the iPad as a remote for our HDDVR. Very handy as I usually have my iPad on the coffee table. But we also have an Acoustic Research remote with a few macros in it. Macros are very convenient or everyday tasks such as bringing up the Series Manager. On our bedroom and basement TVs we use the basic DirecTV remote. Those also control an Apple TV and Xbox 360 in the basement.

Kevin


----------



## sigma1914

Harmony 880 or waltzremote.


----------



## evan_s

I've tried the free version of the DirecTV remote on my android phone and it did work well but in the end it seemed more like a novelty than anything else. It worked well and the vibrate is nice feedback to know you definitely hit the key but you can't control anything else and it just seems like too much hassle having to deal with constantly waking up my phone. Now if there was a way to type text for searches it would make it worth breaking out the app for that. My regular solution has been a cheap Jp1 programmable remote that controls everything I need in the entertainment center and makes the setup pretty easy with a couple macros. I'm pretty sure that the WAF of multiple remotes would not be good.


----------



## BosFan

I use the DirecTV remote in one room, I think it works quite well for what it's intended to do. I have a Harmony 700, my favorite, in another room and a Harmony 650 in the family room, I like it but prefer the 700 more. I also use the iPad app which is awesome but as Davenlr stated I can pickup the remote faster because I am probably already using the iPad for something else, or one of kids has it.


----------



## Drew2k

There is also an Android app "DIRECTV Remote" by Cognitial Mobile, in free and paid versions, that supports macros.

I have the paid version of this app on my Xoom tablet, as well as the paid version of "DIRECTV Remote Pro" by Wired DFW.

Unfortunately, I've found in CErtain Testing that the macros in the Cognitial Mobile app are not always reliable, and in CErtain Testing that the DVRs do not return the playlists to the Wired DFW app....


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

*







*










*Supported control devices:*
*iOS*
iPad, iPhone or iPod touch with iOS 4.0 or later
*Android*
Wi-Fi-enabled smartphone with Android 2.x

*Description:*
Logitech Harmony Link is a small device that connects to your home Wi-Fi® network. It turns signals from the Harmony Link app into infrared commands that can control your TV, set-top boxes, music systems and many other home entertainment devices. It even has an IR mini blaster that allows it to send signals through closed cabinet doors.

*How it works:*
Logitech Harmony Link works with the free app for iPad, iPhone, iPod touch and Android smartphones. With the Logitech Harmony Link app, your favorite device becomes a full-featured remote that can control your entertainment system with one touch.

*One touch to your favorite shows:*
With activity based-control, one touch automatically turns on the right devices and selects the appropriate input settings depending on what you want to do-like "Watch a Movie."

Get a personalized experience. Just tell the Harmony Link app your location and TV service provider, and the TV channel guide helps you find something good to watch.

*Swipe into control:*
You can use simple swipes and taps to control volume, video playback and more without taking your eyes off whatever you are watching on the big screen.

*Do what you want:*
Logitech Harmony Link offers smart activity based-control to your ipod touch, iphone, ipad or android smartphone: just choose "Watch a Movie" or "Listen to Music" and everything is automatically switched to the right settings.

*Control up to 8 devices from over 5000 brands & models:*
Your tablet or smartphone may already be the center of your digital world. Now you can use it to control your entire home entertainment system, too. We support 5000+ models with more added every day, so you can be sure you'll have control over what you own today and tomorrow.

*Get setup in a snap*:
Visit www.myharmony.com , connect Logitech Harmony Link
to your Wi-Fi® network and tell us what equipment you have. Then sit back. We take care of the hard stuff. Logitech Harmony Link is capable of "learning" commands from other remotes, so you'll have complete control of every feature of your devices.

Overview:

Cost: $99.99
Universal Remote: YES
Self-Configuring: YES
PC Configuration Setup: YES
Mac Configuration Setup: YES
Macros: YES


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Great addition to the shoot out!


----------



## NiTruS

Roomie


----------



## toofastgtp

My 650


----------



## Alebob911

Harmony One and Directv iPad app.


----------



## Groundhog45

Great comparison. Thanks for putting this together. I'm still looking for option 3.

I have a Harmony 676 but we generally use the DirecTV remote. As little as we use other devices (Blu-ray, DVD, Surround), we feel the standard remotes fill the bill most of the time.

I do have the application on one PC and the Android app on my Droid.


----------



## webby_s

I use a standard stand alone Dirctv remote for all my receivers and I have just gotten into using an app on my android smartphone for kicks and giggles. I would have to admit for being somewhat tech savy I like the "old fasion" remote in my hand. And here is why.

It can just be more cumbersome to press the touchscreen while I know exactly where the remote buttons are in the dark with the D* remote. If I have the remote across the room or I can't find it in a pinch, sure I LOVE the option of my phone as a remote cuz I always know where that is.

Otherwise I don't think I will ever pay for a remote app on the smartphone just because I find it more of a hassle to use it all the time but it sure is nice to have it as a back up!

Thanks *Stuart Sweet* and the others for some great write ups!!!


----------



## AirShark

Harmony ONE FTW!!!!


----------



## bootlace

Harmony 700


----------



## texz71

For Android Remote. I prefer:
Cognitial Mobile's DirecTV Remote

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cognitial.directvremote&feature=also_installed


----------



## treecastle

I like the DirecTV Remote and have a number of them throughout the house in RF mode. Makes life much simpler for me and my wife


----------



## texz71

Has anyone had any issues with the Android (or other PC type) remote apps not recognizing all DVR's on your network?

I have QTY 4 HR23's and they all see each other just fine. They all have unique NAMES set in Whole Home DVR. All have static IP addresses and manual Ports (with router set to properly forward ports) and all appear in Tversity and Win7 just fine...however 2 of the DVR's just do not get found (even with a manual search by IP address) by any of the Android apps. I've tried reseting up network parameters, rebooting, re-running Network Services, etc...and I just can not get them to be found.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Option #1, RF mode. All of my receivers are behind doors so they cannot be seen. Yes I know there are other ways but this one takes no extra effort.


----------



## FHSPSU67

I have the Android DIRECTV Remote Pro, but am happier using the RF DIRECTV and individual remotes for my AVR, Blu-ray, and TV. My wife is even good at using the individual remotes
I have an expensive Sony RM-AV3100, and while it looks impressive, it is not fully programmable for all functions on all devices.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

I have never found a universal remote I like better than the standard DirecTV remote. Then again, I've never bought one of the RF-ready Harmony remotes, as I'm afraid of not liking something I've invested more than a Benji on.


----------



## Ken984

Harmony One in the LR. Harmony 880 in the bedroom. Much prefer the One to the 880. Harmony 676 in the 2nd bedroom.
I also have an ipad2 and have used the app and it is very slick.


----------



## Herdfan

Media Room 1 (HR20-700) - URC MX-980 using codeset 1
Media Room 2 (HR24-100) - URC MX-980 using codeset 2
Master Bedroom (HR20-700) - URC MX-880
Living Room (HR21-700+AM21) - URC MX-880
Playroom (HR20-700) - URC MX-880
Office (H21-200) - URC MX-900
Kitchen (H25-500) - DirecTV RC64R

Can also access all receivers/DVRs with the iPad app.

MX-980







MX-880







MX-900


----------



## Kentstater

Harmony 650


----------



## ncxcstud

Downstairs I use a Harmony Remote. Upstairs just the DirecTV 'normal' remote.


----------



## bfleish

I have a Harmony 700 but mostly use the original DTV remote. It just "feels" right. My fingers know where everything is.

In the bedroom I use the original DTV remote but I have to keep the OEM remote for the sleep button. :shrug:


----------



## Mike Bertelson

For the living room I have to have a remote to control 7 different components so a universal is the only way to go. Since I need more than just a five step macro that leaves out a Harmony; which is why I’m using the URC remote. It's currently the MX-810 but I'm getting an MX-880 this week.

The bedroom has a receiver, TV, and a BD player so I use a Harmony 550.

The spare room has just a receiver and a TV so the RC64 works great.
I think an RC6x remote with some macro capability would be a good idea. It would certainly be the least expensive route but would need to turn on several components.

For me I like the flexibility of a programmable universal. On the MX-810 I have custom icons for buttons on the LCD screen and creating macros of any length takes less time than it does to download to the remote. I can control everything in the house from that one remote.

I’ve used the Android app and the iPhone. They’re pretty interesting but not really that useful. Not enough flexibility. I just can’t see my self using a tablet that costs hundreds to control a single component. I would still need a remote for the AVR, the HDMI/Toslink switch, and the TV so what’s the point. If I had just a receiver and a TV it would be fine though.

My 3.34¢ FWIW. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Steveknj

I have the Harmony 700 on my Family Room TV (the one I watch the most) and the 510 on my Living Room TV (the one my daughter mostly uses). On the bedroom receivers we use the standard DirecTV free remotes. I do have one of the free DirecTV remote apps for both my android phone and Acer Iconia tablet, but find that it's just easier and faster to use the stand alone remotes. Plus, if you use your phone for a remote, it's a battery drain, and on the Tablet, I am usually just using it for other things besides the remote.


----------



## LameLefty

I have a Harmony 880 in the living room which has been awesome for the past almost five years. However, the buttons for Volume Up and Channel Up are getting a bit wonky and it's due for a replacement. Looks like I'll have to go with a Harmony One (the 700 doesn't control enough devices). Second fave is the Directv iPad app.

One interesting thought for the future is that more and more A/V receivers appear to be network-connected. Using an IP-based remote should become easier over time for more people.


----------



## gully_foyle

Radio Shack 15-1994 JP1 custom-programmed universal remote. Not for everyone, the JP1 remotes allow full customization down to the keypress, with any key being macro-capable. A lot of freeware and crowd-sourced datasets. JP1 remotes were/are made by One4All, both under their own name or private label like this one. Many, like the one above, have been totally recoded by the community to enhance functionality. See http://www.hifi-remote.com for more info.

Controls the list on the link below.


----------



## Steve

My favorite remote "app" is the DirecTV App for iPad, but it doesn't run on my iPod Touch.

The Waltz remote does, and has some neat macros built-in, for CCs, the TDL and even Smart Search. If you key your search phrase in using the iPod's on-screen keyboard, the remote will call up Smart Search on the HR and search for whatever you typed.


----------



## pfp

It's a Harmony 360 for me. I selected this remote because at the time it was the only one Harmony remote available in the US with the four color buttons.

That Harmony link looks cool but I use this one remote in three different rooms so I think I'd need three of those and I'm not really up for that expense.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stuart Sweet said:


> So... what are your experiences? What is your favorite way of interacting with your receivers?


I use either the DIRECTV RC65RX or the RC64.

There has been a couple of times where I changed the channel using the iPad app when I was in another room, but overall, I use the standard DirecTV remotes.



Stuart Sweet said:


> It's a great solution for people who have a receiver and a TV. It can be configured to increase or decrease the volume through an AV receiver but it *cannot be programmed to turn on more than two devices (TV and receiver)* and it cannot run macros.


My AVR is on a Smart Strip, so when I turn my TV on via the RC65RX, the AVR comes on at the same time. 

~Alan


----------



## Steve

My favorite universals are the *$15* URC-R6 or the *$25* URC-WR7, which has a superior "cruise control" keypad, IMHO.

They both have full macro capability, but you manually program them in, as opposed to doing it via your PC. The WR7 is backlit, controls more devices and allows 13 20-step macros vs. 6 20-step macros on the R6. Both remotes have "learning" capability on almost every key.


----------



## RunnerFL

I use either my Harmony 900 or the DirecTV Application for iPad in my living room. I use my Harmony 700 in my bedroom and I use my Tampa Bay Buccaneers remote in my office.


----------



## trdrjeff

Harmony 700 for everyday use, recently replaced an 880 and I think I'm liking the form and hard color buttons more than the 880. 

I also have the free Android "DirecTV Remote" app on my phone and Touchpad for use when I am using those while watching TV. I'll probably end up getting the paid one pretty soon for the macros.


----------



## machavez00

A well worn Harmony 670


----------



## sean10780

Harmony 900 in the living room. Harmony One in the master bedroom. I also have the Directv Remote App installed on my Android phone. http://www.amazon.com/Cognitial-Mobile-DirecTV-Remote/dp/B005JZU13C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318956008&sr=8-1


----------



## mdavej

gully_foyle said:


> ...JP1 remotes allow full customization down to the keypress, with any key being macro-capable. A lot of freeware and crowd-sourced datasets. JP1 remotes were/are made by One4All, both under their own name or private label like this one. Many, like the 1994, have been totally recoded by the community to enhance functionality. See http://www.hifi-remote.com for more info.


+1

JP1 remotes are the biggest bang for the buck by far. For a $15 (or less) remote and a $30 programming interface, you get:

- A universal remote made by UEI, the same folks that make the DirecTV remotes, so they share the same codes
- Learning, global macros or device specific macros on any key, custom volume punch thru for each device, 5 functions per key per device (short press, double press, long press, shifted press, double-shifted press), fantastic graphical programming software for PC/Mac/Linux, update your remote in under 5 seconds, and add pronto hex and any device or protocol known to man.
- With extender software, you also get fast macros, device state tracking, nested macros, device multiplexing (for a practically unlimited number of devices)

Since DirecTV boxes buffer remote commands, you can send them as fast as possible. My closed caption macro runs in a fraction of a second, and 3 or 4 seconds later the DirecTV box catches up and turns on captions. But since it ran so fast, I didn't have to hold the remote still for that 4 seconds.

If you think only harmony can do activities, think again. Instead of pressing Watch TV, on a JP1 remote, just press the TV button and get the same result, only faster. And if your dog eats the remote, you're only out $20 instead of $250. Grab another one at best buy, download your config, and you're back in business.

Here's a typical $15 JP1 remote (RCA RCRP05B) and the programming software:


----------



## Doug Brott

My personal preference is the DIRECTV remote ..


----------



## yobear

Ipad App and Directv RF Remote


----------



## Kulmar

Using Girder and USB-UIRT.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Very cool!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Option 1 the DirecTV remote working fine for me and the family


----------



## lucky13

I use the DirecTV remote for all 7 of my receivers.

In the theater room, where I'm running 3 HR2xes, I use 3 remotes. I find this simpler than programing one remote to use all three boxes. Stickers on each remote make it easy for us to use the correct remote, and I don't have to deal with the toggle switch.

I've used the iPad app, and it has a coolness factor, but it's just much more cumbersome than the remote. And if I'm not on the D app when I need to skip over commercials, the extra few seconds it takes to switch apps isn't worth it for me. I know where all the important (to me) buttons are on the remote; without tacticle feedback, that's not possible on the iPad.


----------



## Leftcoastdave

I use the Harmony 720 to control the following 11 devices:

Sony SXRD HDTV KDL55A2000

Zector HDS4.1 HDTV 4 way switch

HR200-700, HR20-100, and HR24-500 DVR's

Logitech Revue (Google TV)

Sony BDP 300 Blu Ray Player

Pioneer VSX 09TX AV Receiver

Samsung 19" HDTV

Sony AV Receiver

Sony CD Player 

All Home Theater events are macro-ized with one button clicks.


----------



## spanishannouncetable

My weapon of choice -


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I'm pretty basic, I use four D* RF remotes to control two receivers being shared on four TV's. I also use an old Harmony 688 to control the main TV to turn everything on/off and switch inputs between D*, PS3 and AV receiver.


----------



## redsoxfan26

Here is mine, a N.E. Patriots RC64RB. I also use a RC65RX and a RC65X.


----------



## Reggie3

AirShark said:


> Harmony ONE FTW!!!!


Ditto - best remote out there. Controls a Marantz Pre and Amp plus Sony Blu-Ray as well as the HR22. The Marantz also is used to do a phono as well as XM sat


----------



## Tom Robertson

What I would like to use as a remote control:










What I'm more likely to find visiting:


----------



## nuspieds

Harmony 900!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Tom Robertson said:


> What I would like to use as a remote control:
> 
> What I'm more likely to find visiting:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Herdfan said:


> Media Room 1 (HR20-700) - URC MX-980 using codeset 1
> Media Room 2 (HR24-100) - URC MX-980 using codeset 2
> Master Bedroom (HR20-700) - URC MX-880
> Living Room (HR21-700+AM21) - URC MX-880
> Playroom (HR20-700) - URC MX-880
> Office (H21-200) - URC MX-900
> Kitchen (H25-500) - DirecTV RC64R
> 
> Can also access all receivers/DVRs with the iPad app.
> 
> MX-980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-900


A few very nice remotes. IMHO, the MX-980 and the MX-880 are two of the best remotes on the market. I'm a fan of the 880 myself. I'm replacing my 810 with one this week. 

Mike


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Tom, if you ever get that first "dream" remote will you please have me over for the Packers game? I'll bring the pizza and soda.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

So, I hope someone will answer this... But what remotes actually work with the DirecTV receivers in RF mode? The Harmony 900 only does RF with its dongle as far as I've read, and I seem to recall there was one by acoustic research that did work but was since discontinued...


----------



## Mike Bertelson

dirtyblueshirt said:


> So, I hope someone will answer this... But what remotes actually work with the DirecTV receivers in RF mode? The Harmony 900 only does RF with its dongle as far as I've read, and I seem to recall there was one by acoustic research that did work but was since discontinued...


AAFIK, there is only one. The Xsight is the only remote that will do DIRECTV RF natively.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164066&highlight=xsight

IIRC, it's limited to only one receiver in RF.

Mike


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Mike Bertelson said:


> AAFIK, there is only one. The Xsight is the only remote that will do DIRECTV RF natively.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164066&highlight=xsight
> 
> IIRC, it's limited to only one receiver in RF.
> 
> Mike


Yup, and that's the one that's discontinued. Damn.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Yup, and that's the one that's discontinued. Damn.


Amazon has them in stock.

http://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Research-ARRX18G-18-Device-Touchscreen/dp/B002N1J7DU

Mike


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Mike Bertelson said:


> Amazon has them in stock.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Research-ARRX18G-18-Device-Touchscreen/dp/B002N1J7DU
> 
> Mike


Duly bookmarked for future purchase.


----------



## spartanstew

Home Theater:









Living Room:









Master Bedroom:









Excercise Room & Game Room:









I also occasionally use the Android App in every room.


----------



## loudo

My DirecTV remote will get me anything that any of the others will.


----------



## NR4P

Four year old Monster AVL300 remote.
Zwave and IR but program it with the PC like Harmony and every mode (DVD, SAT etc) is one button. And with Zwave, it changes the lighting automatically too.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Scott Kocourek said:


> Tom, if you ever get that first "dream" remote will you please have me over for the Packers game? I'll bring the pizza and soda.


Gladly. And multiple times if you can make the trip.


----------



## armophob

I am little more old school


----------



## Drew2k

texz71 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the Android (or other PC type) remote apps not recognizing all DVR's on your network?
> 
> I have QTY 4 HR23's and they all see each other just fine. They all have unique NAMES set in Whole Home DVR. All have static IP addresses and manual Ports (with router set to properly forward ports) and all appear in Tversity and Win7 just fine...however 2 of the DVR's just do not get found (even with a manual search by IP address) by any of the Android apps. I've tried reseting up network parameters, rebooting, re-running Network Services, etc...and I just can not get them to be found.


I have 7 receivers, and had to repeatedly scan in the two Android apps I mentioned earlier. On each scan it would find a few, but not all, and each scan was different. I ended up just writing down the IP addresses and manually adding in the receivers.

As to my preference, I didn't state earlier, but I use a *Harmony 900* in the Living Room for the plethora of equipment in the media console; use a *Harmony 700* in the Master bedroom; and use the *DIRECTV remote* in the den. My preference is ALWAYS to use a Harmony, with 900 being near perfect (just lacks macro support).


----------



## pilotboy72

I have a Harmony 900 as my primary remote for downstairs (HR-21) and the standard remotes for the other two units. I use the iPad when I have it with me and am feeling extra lazy.


----------



## PCampbell

Directv remote in RF mode and iPad app.


----------



## Herdfan

Mike Bertelson said:


> A few very nice remotes. IMHO, the MX-980 and the MX-880 are two of the best remotes on the market. I'm a fan of the 880 myself.


I agree. The MX-980 can be programmed to handle just about anything, but I prefer the ergonomics of the MX-880. In fact, one of these days I am going to sell the 980 and replace it with another 880. Or perhaps replace one of my 880's with the new 780.

The 980's power and nested variables capability was needed back when I bought it and had a couple of T.O.A.D.'s. But now everything has discrete codes and I don't need the power. I can work my 880 be feel better than I can the 980 plus I like the dedicated RECORD button vs. having to use a softkey on the 980.

URC makes great remotes, no doubt about it. I also had an 810, but after using the editor, the wizard drove me nuts.


----------



## ATARI

Steve said:


> My favorite universals are the *$15* URC-R6 or the *$25* URC-WR7, which has a superior "cruise control" keypad, IMHO.
> 
> They both have full macro capability, but you manually program them in, as opposed to doing it via your PC. The WR7 is backlit, controls more devices and allows 13 20-step macros vs. 6 20-step macros on the R6. Both remotes have "learning" capability on almost every key.


I have both of these as well.


----------



## Rhoq

Drew2k said:


> There is also an Android app "DIRECTV Remote" by Cognitial Mobile, in free and paid versions, that supports macros.
> 
> I have the paid version of this app on my Xoom tablet, as well as the paid version of "DIRECTV Remote Pro" by Wired DFW..


I have the free version of the Cognitial Mobile app. It was ranking high in the Amazon App Store top Free apps a few weeks and decided to give it a try. As a remote replacement, it works very well - but I don't use it all too often.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Waltz49 has updated his waltzremote.com site: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2879552#post2879552


----------



## Kevin L

I have my three HR20-100s, TiVo Premiere XL, and all my other A/V equipment and computer servers in one closet. Each of the TV locations has an IR eye that goes to the closet to control the equipment. I have three Harmony One remotes that control all the equipment. 

I've been very pleased with the Harmony One. Only major complaint is each remote has to have a separate login for programming and you can't copy one setup to the other. Any change has to be done separately for each remote.

Kevin


----------



## lugnutathome

I have 11 DTV receivers in 5 home theaters with audio equipment and external DVD/BlueRay players/changers, etc. And 5 "stand alone" bedroom or office setups.

Harmony 700 does 2 (my favorite if it only did more devices) 
Harmony ONE does 3 (one is a dupe to the 700)
Harmony 880 does 1 (a dupe to the other 700)

All the above rooms have one or more Direct TV remotes in the rooms as well to facilitate simple satellite TV viewing without having to know or fire up the band so to speak. 

One of the HTs (my wife's) is on the Direct TV remote running RF so she can use the location free TV in her beading and sewing rooms. She likes the remote clutter and refuses to let me take that pain away.

Additional Direct TV remote running RF in my office as the HR's proximity to the TV creates issues using IR.

4 guest bedroom sets running the Direct TV remotes

Don "really like the Harmony remotes" Bolton


----------



## kymikes

Harmony 880 in Family Room in conjunction with DTV remote (IR) - Media Center
DTV remotes in 2 bedrooms and basement (IR) - DVR or Receiver and TV only

Sure would love to see DIRECTV do an android equivalent for their current IPad app so I would have confidence that they aren't going cripple the IP control for the independent android devs.


----------



## Shades228

I was using a WR7, just gave it to a friend today actually, but mainly because I keep going back to the RF remote. From now on I'm going to start looking at ip control as a feature of a device as using my android remote works great as well.


----------



## bill875

Living Room:
Logitech Harmony 550







It's an older model, but works well despite it not having the four dedicated color buttons.

Bedroom:
RC65RX in RF Mode


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I broke down last night to give the DIRECTV Remote Pro app by Wired DFW for my Android phone. The nice thing is the ability to see what is on any tv in the house, the bad is the lack of real buttons leaves you looking at the phone while using the remote. Time will tell.


----------



## Steve

Scott Kocourek said:


> [...] the bad is the lack of real buttons leaves you looking at the phone while using the remote. Time will tell.


I have the same issue with touch-screen remotes. They're often more-useful alternatives to managing your playlist, scheduling recordings and the guide, but when it comes to cruise controls for video playback, it's hard to beat real buttons, IMHO.

And don't foget volume control.


----------



## CaMS

Use RTI Control system..

This in my Den remote on non Football Sundays










Master bedroom


----------



## Herdfan

Steve said:


> I have the same issue with touch-screen remotes.


My first URC remote was the MX-3000. Looked awesome and got lots of oooh's and ahhh's from friends and family, but when it came to functionality it fell short. I finally got to the point where I could control a DVR without looking, but decided in the end I preferred a wand type remote with hard buttons.

Now in a dedicated theater where you mainly watch movies from a BR or server and not much TV, or at least not DVR'd TV, a touchscreen would be fine.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know... I really liked my RM-AV2000. I even wrote it an obituary when it died: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107239


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know... I really liked my RM-AV2000. I even wrote it an obituary when it died: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107239


Nice thing about that remote are what look to be 3 programmable "hard" buttons, which today I'd probably program for REPLAY, 30SKIP and maybe FF. At least those could be used without taking my eyes off the screen. 

I wonder if DirecTV could program the iPad's "hard" volume keys as REPLAY and 30SKIP? :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The three hard buttons were macro buttons. I used them to power on the system in different configurations.


----------



## Steve

Stuart Sweet said:


> The three hard buttons were macro buttons. I used them to power on the system in different configurations.


Ya. That makes sense. I thought maybe they could have dual functions. Some remotes do one thing if you press, but another if you press and hold, e.g.


----------



## dshu82

Alebob911 said:


> Harmony One and Directv iPad app.


Ditto.


----------



## balboadave

Kevin L said:


> I have my three HR20-100s, TiVo Premiere XL, and all my other A/V equipment and computer servers in one closet. Each of the TV locations has an IR eye that goes to the closet to control the equipment. I have three Harmony One remotes that control all the equipment.
> 
> I've been very pleased with the Harmony One. Only major complaint is each remote has to have a separate login for programming and you can't copy one setup to the other. Any change has to be done separately for each remote.
> 
> Kevin


I guess it depends on how many total activities and devices you have for all of your locations, but if they all fit on one remote:

From the Harmony Help files:
Two Remotes With One User Cofiguration(sic)
If you have identical remotes with the same configuration:

* Only one login ID is needed
* You may update the remotes from the same login ID
* Do a connectivity check before updating, to ensure the configuration is generated correctly for each Remote


----------



## gully_foyle

loudo said:


> My DirecTV remote will get me anything that any of the others will.


Except for one-button macros that turn on the TV and AVR and set the AVR inputs to the correct source, or another that turns off everything that's on that needs to be turned off.

But yes, with enough keypresses. I'd rather tell the wife: push this button to turn it all on, and this other one to turn it all off, instead of some arcane sequence.


----------



## David Ortiz

Harmony One in the home theater. I wish it had hard 4 color buttons.


----------



## gottahavit

Harmony 550 in the bedroom
Harmony One in the living room, along with the Logitech revue which works pretty much identical to the Harmony Link plus has Google TV. I have my own Android Remote App for GTV/Revue and of course the RF keyboard hat it comes with.

P.S. If you have a Revue, or any Google TV you can grab my app over at gtvhacker.com in the apps forum.


----------



## bobnielsen

Somehow I didn't notice this thread before now....

My favorite is the Harmony 650 (like the 700 except the batteries are not rechargeable). The 600 and 620 are quite similar.

I also have used Directv Remote Pro on my Nook Color (running CyanogenMod 7.1 Android software).


----------



## Drew2k

Has anyone seen the new $30 Harmony 300 remote? Only a limited number of devices supported, but it now has a dedicated hard button key for "LIST" and "LIVE".

I'm imagining that there will soon be updates to the 900 that include these new keys.


----------



## rlnoonan

Great thread!

I've used the Harmony 676 for a long time now, but looking at the 700, I think I'd really like to use that once my current ones need replacing.

I also have a mirrorred TV in the bedroom that I've been using the DirecTV remote with an RF dongle. However, that hasn't been working too well lately, so I'm really interested in the Harmony Link option using an iTouch. WiFi would be much more reliable than my RF hardware (very cheap stuff I bought a long time ago).


----------



## loudo

gully_foyle said:


> Except for one-button macros that turn on the TV and AVR and set the AVR inputs to the correct source, or another that turns off everything that's on that needs to be turned off.


My macros are manual ones. :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Drew2k said:


> Has anyone seen the new $30 Harmony 300 remote? Only a limited number of devices supported, but it now has a dedicated hard button key for "LIST" and "LIVE".
> 
> I'm imagining that there will soon be updates to the 900 that include these new keys.


I saw it at Walmart, but from what I've read, it only does one activity, watch TV. So if you want to watch a DVD or listen to the radio etc., you'll have to manually switch it.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Has anyone seen the new $30 Harmony 300 remote? Only a limited number of devices supported, but it now has a dedicated hard button key for "LIST" and "LIVE".


That one looks like a winner! Street price around $30 and same ease of programming as the more expensive Harmony's. I've been recommending the URC WR7 to friends and family up to now, but if someone only needed 4 devices, I think the ease of programming would make the 300i a better choice, at least on paper.


----------



## azarby

Harmony 1 for the family room. This unit does the job, but it has several limitations. The first is that it is not the fastest thing out there. Actions take a lot longer than with a DTV remote. The other is that Harmony can not get the algorythm right for our TV input when switching between different HR2xs. It changes the HDMI switch correctly (90%) of the time), but our TV only has one HDMI input which should never change, but Harmony insists on trying to change it. About 30% of the time it messes up. Using help fixes it, but is cumbersome and time consuming. We have worked with Harmony tech support on this and there is just no way to make it work without maojr programming changes. The same thing happens on the Harmony 1100 and other models. What they need to do is have an option for the TV to do nothing during application changes.

Tried the Directvr app for the Iphone and it does a nice job, but we still need the Harmony for volume, switching the stand alone HDMI switch inputs and powering on/off 5 components.


The Logitech Harmony Link looks interesting, but since it is by Harmony, in all probabilty, it would have the same problems as the Harmony 1. A product like this by another company could be a winner for me.


DTV remotes for all other rooms.


Bob


----------



## gottahavit

azarby said:


> Harmony 1 for the family room. This unit does the job, but it has several limitations. The first is that it is not the fastest thing out there. Actions take a lot longer than with a DTV remote. The other is that Harmony can not get the algorythm right for our TV input when switching between different HR2xs. It changes the HDMI switch correctly (90%) of the time), but our TV only has one HDMI input which should never change, but Harmony insists on trying to change it. About 30% of the time it messes up. Using help fixes it, but is cumbersome and time consuming. We have worked with Harmony tech support on this and there is just no way to make it work without maojr programming changes. The same thing happens on the Harmony 1100 and other models. What they need to do is have an option for the TV to do nothing during application changes.
> 
> Tried the Directvr app for the Iphone and it does a nice job, but we still need the Harmony for volume, switching the stand alone HDMI switch inputs and powering on/off 5 components.
> 
> The Logitech Harmony Link looks interesting, but since it is by Harmony, in all probabilty, it would have the same problems as the Harmony 1. A product like this by another company could be a winner for me.
> 
> DTV remotes for all other rooms.
> 
> Bob


You can change the timings in the harmony pc app. I have shortenned mine to make it as fast as my devices will accept. Takes a little playing but very configurable.


----------



## scm

Seven TVs in the house, some have different solutions in different locations. Main TV is in the family room - HR22 to a Denon 3311, which does the video switching - both in a cabinet. Use the DTV RC64R for basic functions - on/off, volume - since it is RF and the cabinet isn't an issue. Use iPad app for heavy duty scheduling, mainly because I can use any of three DVRs, and I don't tie up the screen. Use the Denon iPad app for controlling that when needed (BluRay or DTV Dolby 5.1). Works fine, since wife and I are rarely in that room w/o our iPads, and we always have the DTV remote.

Next is media room - HR22, BluRay, and soon, PS or Wii. New house, so we had conduit run to the wall mount Sharp 70" with a single HDMI and Cat5 run to the Internet capable TV. Harmony One runs the HR22, BD, and the Monoprice HDMI switch, since everything is under a table, and can see the IR.

Outdoor kitchen was a challenge. Rock fireplace, with TV over the hearth. Had the builder run 40' of conduit from a cabinet by the sink to the hearth. Put a H23 there, with a RC64R since the box is in a cabinet. Closest accessible spot to the fireplace.

Master BR has a HR22 in a dresser below the wall mounted plasma. Dresser came with the top drawer set up for a TV box, with open access out the back to the coax plug, then right up the wall conduit to the TV. Another RC64R since the drawer front, which can flip down, stays closed to keep the wife happy. Most of the recordings on here are scheduled via the iPad app.

Other three are all in BRs, with the box visible, so we only use the DTV IR remote. These are all guest BRs, with a single source, a non DVR DTV box.

Sorry to be so long winded, but wanted to get across the complexity, and the fact that several qualities of the DTV offering made my system work. First is the RF capabilities. The outdoor kitchen would have worked with an IR blaster, but would have been a 40' run. Keeping the cabinets closed is important to the woman I sleep with, so more RF needs. The Denon and DTV apps are great advances, and I probably wouldn't be as satisfied as I am without them. As pissed as I am at DTV over not adding the Longhorn Network, there is no way I will switch since the set up probably can't be duplicated with another provider.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drew2k said:


> Has anyone seen the new $30 Harmony 300 remote? Only a limited number of devices supported, but it now has a dedicated hard button key for "LIST" and "LIVE".
> 
> I'm imagining that there will soon be updates to the 900 that include these new keys.


I'm actually thinking of this one for the bedroom. Not really unhappy with the 550, but for $30...


----------



## Draconis

I guess I'm a bit old school. I normally used the remotes that came with the IRD's. 

I decided to give the Android DIRECTV Remote Pro app a go and was impressed with how responsive it was. The only recommendation I could give for it would be to include guide data. 

I especially found it helpful at work with the overhead TV's.


----------



## Steve

Curious if anyone with an Android phone tried the Waltz49 browser to see if it works as well as it does on the iPhone? Click the "i" button on the top right to input your STB IP and zip code for guide data.

waltzremote.com

http://sillysot.com/dtv/


----------



## mdavej

Steve said:


> That one looks like a winner! Street price around $30 and same ease of programming as the more expensive Harmony's. I've been recommending the URC WR7 to friends and family up to now, but if someone only needed 4 devices, I think the ease of programming would make the 300i a better choice, at least on paper.





Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm actually thinking of this one for the bedroom. Not really unhappy with the 550, but for $30...


Sadly the 300 is a big loser. No backlight, only one macro, zero sequences (like for CC, etc.). It's easy to program because it can't do anything. My $5 RCA remote does a heck of a lot more. If you want a remote that does virtually nothing, may as well go for the $20 harmony 200.


----------



## DFDureiko

I have my DVR printer and H21 connected to an apple airport home network, but no internet connection as I use myfi for that with Verizon. the only option I have out here in the country is 75 dollar a month comcast JUST for a modem. I can connect to the network with my macs and print, I can watch recorded programs on the H21, no problem, so they are networked. I tried the iphone remote, went to the "advanced" screen on the HR24 to get the ip address, and my iphone said my dvr was not connected to the home network....it is, and so was the iphone.....is an internet connection required?
also, is there any reason for a person with just an H21 to connect to the internet? could they use the remote apps on that?
Thanks, Dan


----------



## xmguy

I use a combo of 3 remotes. a Universal Remote brand URC-RF20 that I've got programmed up to the HR21. I also use my Bionic with DirecTV Remote Control app. I also use a RF64B backlit Standard DirecTV remote for my HR21 too.


----------



## mdavej

Nobody has mentioned the only universal that can control DirecTV via RF (no base, no blasters), the Xsight Touch. For harmony-like programming software, touch screen, charging cradle, 18 devices, and unlimited macros, at $50, it's really hard to beat. The harmony 900 can't even do one button macros at all (sequences) and costs 5x as much.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I thought that device was discontinued.


----------



## elbodude

Harmony One.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Stuart Sweet said:


> I thought that device was discontinued.


It seems to be on One-for-All's UK website and Amazon has them in stock.

The USA One-for-All site has a new remote but no mention of either of the Xsight remotes. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson

mdavej said:


> Nobody has mentioned the only universal that can control DirecTV via RF (no base, no blasters), the Xsight Touch. For harmony-like programming software, touch screen, charging cradle, 18 devices, and unlimited macros, at $50, it's really hard to beat. The harmony 900 can't even do one button macros at all (sequences) and costs 5x as much.


I thought it was limited to controlling only one receiver in RF.

Mike


----------



## armchair

mdavej said:


> Nobody has mentioned the only universal that can control DirecTV via RF (no base, no blasters), the Xsight Touch. For harmony-like programming software, touch screen, charging cradle, 18 devices, and unlimited macros, at $50, it's really hard to beat. The harmony 900 can't even do one button macros at all (sequences) and costs 5x as much.





Mike Bertelson said:


> I thought it was limited to controlling only one receiver in RF.
> 
> Mike


I've got one but it doesn't say "One For All" on it. Mine says Acoustic Research, model X-Sight Touch and my support links to AudioVox. The 433 extender for this remote comes with a compact antenna; two of the same, had horrible RF reception. A Directv RF antenna is a solution I found to my problem. None of the product reviews I found, mentioned this issue. There is an IP via PC/USB interface to program remote and manually programmed devices can be uploaded for their review to add to library. Some say the site is too slow but I only found that to happen on couple of occasions.

The RF AFAICT is limited to one Directv RF receiver by last 6 of RID; cannot input multiple RIDs. Other Directv receivers can be added using IR plus the extended IR codes for multiple receivers in same room.

To be honest, I was waiting to see if someone else would post their experience with this remote to see if it as disappointing as mine. I used it exclusively for about 6 weeks until I tired of the small buttons (I get omitted key presses; I have to press the small buttons, just right). And that Round-Ringed-Directional 4-way button is horrendous; it's too small and awkward. A lot of these buttons seem to work only with my thumb-nail (Numbers, navigation and function keys). I like the DVR transport keys and layout. Much like the Harmony, users can re-program any key, program soft keys in multiple pages. Oddly, added soft keys cannot be moved to desired page. This requires the user to apply some forethought into order that soft keys are added. 

My use has become limited to using it for macros to switch inputs for activities and punch deep in the menus of my components. Despite liking the transport keys, I still gravitate back to the Directv RF remote when I'm past the activity setup. IIRC, it has 18 macros with virtually no limit to number of sequential steps. Timing interval can be changed for each step. 18 macros seems limited; I ran out of available macros when I was customizing macros for Directv. Battery charge interval beats my Harmony One by a good margin and it also has the motion sensor on the back-lighting. An updated version with increased number of macros, better buttons all-around and improved back-lighting (colored buttons are not transparent so lighting is around the buttons but at least pattern of colors matches Directv remote) could make this remote a winner, IMO.

I'm actually looking for another one-remote solution.


----------



## RunnerFL

mdavej said:


> Nobody has mentioned the only universal that can control DirecTV via RF (no base, no blasters), the Xsight Touch. For harmony-like programming software, touch screen, charging cradle, 18 devices, and unlimited macros, at $50, it's really hard to beat. The harmony 900 can't even do one button macros at all (sequences) and costs 5x as much.


I bought one as soon as they were available in stores, at around $300, and took it back within 2 days.

1. It only supports 1 DirecTV receiver in RF.
2. It's very cheaply made
3. The software the came with it was REALLY bad. Half of it wasn't even in English.
4. The buttons are too small. 
5. It's not very ergo-dynamic, doesn't fit well in your hand.

I love my Harmony 900 and I can control all of my DirecTV receivers using RF. I don't care that the 900 uses blasters to do so.


----------



## mdavej

RunnerFL said:


> I bought one as soon as they were available in stores, at around $300, and took it back within 2 days.
> 
> 1. It only supports 1 DirecTV receiver in RF.
> 2. It's very cheaply made
> 3. The software the came with it was REALLY bad. Half of it wasn't even in English.
> 4. The buttons are too small.
> 5. It's not very ergo-dynamic, doesn't fit well in your hand.
> 
> I love my Harmony 900 and I can control all of my DirecTV receivers using RF. I don't care that the 900 uses blasters to do so.


They're $50 now and an excellent value for that price. It works differently from harmony, so many harmony users may not like it. I like it's advantages over harmony like unlimited macros. The 900 can't do one button macros (sequences) at all. I also like the fact that I have complete control over what's in my macros. Harmony forces you to accept what the wizard builds. Xsight also builds macros with a wizard, but you can go back and change them. And my Xsight can go a month or more between charges.

True it only supports 1 DirecTV receiver in RF, but that's still 1 more than anybody else on the market. It would be nice if it did more, but I can't imagine a lot of people using such a capability. Even if you have lots of DirecTV receivers, you'd probably still have one remote per room, so just one per remote per room would work fine for most.

I have to disagree that it's cheaply made. I've had no hardware issues like I have with harmony, like buttons wearing out. I have UEI remotes that are over 10 years old and still going strong. I can't say that for any harmony by a long shot.

Early adopters did have to suffer through the first software versions. It's much, much better now. Harmony software is just as bad if not worse. At least the Xsight lets you assign buttons using a graphic of the remote instead of endless, clunky lists like harmony.

True, some buttons are a bit small.

I disagree on the ergonomics. Perhaps it just has a different layout than you're accustomed to.

To respond to a few other posts:

Universal Electronics Incorporated (UEI) makes the Xsight (and coincidentally DirecTV remotes). It is marketed and distributed under a couple of different brand names. In the UK it's a One-For-All brand. Here in the US, it's Acoustic Research and Nevo. And, no they aren't discontinued. In fact the product line has expanded now to at least 5 different models now: an 18 device, 15 device, 12 device, 6 device and 3 device, all using the same web based software similar to harmony.

I admit, I've bought and later sold several Xsight remotes in the past few years. I too was disappointed and frustrated with the early software and did not keep my first one more than a few days either. But it's my main remote today, mostly due to the low price and strong macro capabilities.

So the price, web based config, 18 devices, RF, DirecTV native RF, macros, touch screen and rechargable batteries make it an excellent value and perfect fit for DirecTV. (I don't work for UEI, but am a huge fan of their remotes from JP1 to One-for-all to DirecTV to Xsight).


----------



## SteinyD

Harmony One in each of two rooms and a DirecTV branded remote that has backlit buttons.


----------



## Chuck W

I have an URC MX-810 in one room, a Harmony 650 in another, the backlit version of the Directv remote in another and then I have the remote from the Sony NSZ-GT1 controlling another :lol:

I tried the phone version but lack of real tactical button feel wasn't good for me. I couldn't tell what my finger was on without looking at it.


----------



## DallasFlier

DFDureiko said:


> I have my DVR printer and H21 connected to an apple airport home network, but no internet connection as I use myfi for that with Verizon. the only option I have out here in the country is 75 dollar a month comcast JUST for a modem. I can connect to the network with my macs and print, I can watch recorded programs on the H21, no problem, so they are networked. I tried the iphone remote, went to the "advanced" screen on the HR24 to get the ip address, and my iphone said my dvr was not connected to the home network....it is, and so was the iphone.....is an internet connection required?
> also, is there any reason for a person with just an H21 to connect to the internet? could they use the remote apps on that?
> Thanks, Dan


Slightly off-topic, but since you mentioned it... For whole-house internet access, have you seen the routers available from a couple different manufacturers which will allow you to plug in your USB cellular "air card" and use it for the internet connection for the router? Pretty slick for cases like yours.

I have a newbie prohibition against links, but Amazon sells one from Aluratek and you can google "CradlePoint" for another.


----------



## racermd

Logitech Harmony 550 for the family room
Logitech Harmony 800 for the living room
DirecTV remote for the MBR

The wife and I also both have the android remote app on our phones, which is pretty slick. It's fun going to friends' houses, getting our phones on their wifi, and screwing with their receivers a little before they know what's going on.


----------



## dave29

I have used option 1,2,4,5, along with a bunch of other harmony remotes.

I have to admit, the included remote is what I use more than anything, although, if my iPad is in front of me, it is easily my favorite.


----------



## RunnerFL

mdavej said:


> They're $50 now and an excellent value for that price.


I have to disagree. I wouldn't pay $20 for one based on my experience with one.



mdavej said:


> I like it's advantages over harmony like unlimited macros. The 900 can't do one button macros (sequences) at all. I also like the fact that I have
> complete control over what's in my macros.


I really don't care about macros.



mdavej said:


> Harmony forces you to accept what the wizard builds.


No it doesn't, you can edit what the wizard results are.



mdavej said:


> And my Xsight can go a month or more between charges.


How often it needs charging isn't a big deal. I put mine in the charger most every night anyways.



mdavej said:


> True it only supports 1 DirecTV receiver in RF, but that's still 1 more than anybody else on the market.


That's wrong. The DirecTV remote you get with an HD DVR can do 3. My Harmony 900 is currently set to control 3 receivers via RF.



mdavej said:


> It would be nice if it did more, but I can't imagine a lot of people using such a capability. Even if you have lots of DirecTV receivers, you'd probably still have one remote per room, so just one per remote per room would work fine for most.


It shouldn't matter how many people may or may not use a feature. If you advertise a remote saying it will control DirecTV receivers either 1. say it has a limit or 2. make it unlimited.



mdavej said:


> I have to disagree that it's cheaply made.


It's made with a very thin plastic. I almost broke it just trying to put in the battery the first time.



mdavej said:


> I've had no hardware issues like I have with harmony, like buttons wearing out. I have UEI remotes that are over 10 years old and still going strong. I can't say that for any harmony by a long shot.


I don't think Harmony remotes have been around for 10 years so technically no one can say that. I've never had a Harmony wear out on me. The only reason I've picked up newer ones is features. The only reasons I went from my old 880, which is still in great shape, is for the colored buttons and RF.



mdavej said:


> Early adopters did have to suffer through the first software versions.


And that was the worst...



mdavej said:


> I disagree on the ergonomics. Perhaps it just has a different layout than you're accustomed to.


It's a bulky rectangle, not ergo-dynamic at all. It has absolutely no contour to it at all.

There were tons of returns on this remote. And it doesn't speak much for a remote that was $300 that is now $50. Sounds like they are doing anything they can to actually sell them.


----------



## mdavej

RunnerFL said:


> No it doesn't, you can edit what the wizard results are.


Really? How do I change the order of commands or delete commands exactly?


> That's wrong. The DirecTV remote you get with an HD DVR can do 3. My Harmony 900 is currently set to control 3 receivers via RF.


Show me any universal remote besides the DirecTV remote that can control DirecTV natively via RF. It doesn't exist. Unplug your 900's RF base and see how well it works your DirecTV boxes via RF. 


> I don't think Harmony remotes have been around for 10 years so technically no one can say that. I've never had a Harmony wear out on me. The only reason I've picked up newer ones is features. The only reasons I went from my old 880, which is still in great shape, is for the colored buttons and RF.


I don't need 10 years. I only need 3 months for the buttons on a harmony to wear out. My last 550 lasted about that long.


> It's a bulky rectangle, not ergo-dynamic at all. It has absolutely no contour to it at all.


Because it's not peanut shaped, it's not ergonomic? The button layout is perfectly functional, it's well balanced and has a grip strip in the middle, and the button group shapes are quite easy to learn by feel. That's what ergo means to me.

Obviously you're not a fan of the Xsight. But I can't take harmony seriously either because none of their new remotes can do basic macros. If I had to press 6 or 7 buttons every time I had to toggle captions, I'd throw my remote against the wall. I've got a lot better things to do with $250.

To each his own.


----------



## DallasFlier

mdavej said:


> I don't need 10 years. I only need 3 months for the buttons on a harmony to wear out. My last 550 lasted about that long.


Sorry, but I call BS on that. My Harmony One is 4 years old, has been the primary remote used for its entire life and the buttons all work just fine.



mdavej said:


> Obviously you're not a fan of the Xsight. But I can't take harmony seriously either because none of their new remotes can do basic macros. If I had to press 6 or 7 buttons every time I had to toggle captions, I'd throw my remote against the wall. I've got a lot better things to do with $250.
> 
> To each his own.


Huh? I have my Harmony One programmed with a macro (sequence) to toggle captions. Works great!


----------



## Beerstalker

mdavej said:


> Really? How do I change the order of commands or delete commands exactly?
> Show me any universal remote besides the DirecTV remote that can control DirecTV natively via RF. It doesn't exist. Unplug your 900's RF base and see how well it works your DirecTV boxes via RF.
> I don't need 10 years. I only need 3 months for the buttons on a harmony to wear out. My last 550 lasted about that long.
> Because it's not peanut shaped, it's not ergonomic? The button layout is perfectly functional, it's well balanced and has a grip strip in the middle, and the button group shapes are quite easy to learn by feel. That's what ergo means to me.
> 
> Obviously you're not a fan of the Xsight. But I can't take harmony seriously either because none of their new remotes can do basic macros. If I had to press 6 or 7 buttons every time I had to toggle captions, I'd throw my remote against the wall. I've got a lot better things to do with $250.
> 
> To each his own.


You go into the settings for the activity and you can re-order, add commands, or delete some commands. I don't have the software in front of me right now but I promise it can be done.

You are correct, no Harmony remote can control the DirecTV receivers over RF directly. They must use a base station.

If your 550 wore out that quick something was wrong. Like I said my 880 is around 6 years old, and is just now starting to have issues with a couple of buttons (mostly Volume up and down). That's pretty good in my opinion considering how much of a beating it has taken.

Can't speak about the ergonomics as I've never tried one, but I do really prefer the ergonomics of the 650/700/One/900 over any other remote I have used so far.

Not sure about Macors on the newer remotes. I know they work on the 880/One. I've never needed them though. I don't use captions often so I've never needed a macro to turn them on and off. Everything else I need is taken care of by the activities themselves.


----------



## Herdfan

DallasFlier said:


> Huh? I have my Harmony One programmed with a macro (sequence) to toggle captions. Works great!


Is a sequence limited to 5 commands? It takes me 6 or 7 to turn captioning ON. I can turn it off with 5.


----------



## RunnerFL

mdavej said:


> Really? How do I change the order of commands or delete commands exactly?


In the Harmony software.



mdavej said:


> Show me any universal remote besides the DirecTV remote that can control DirecTV natively via RF. It doesn't exist. Unplug your 900's RF base and see how well it works your DirecTV boxes via RF.


It doesn't matter if it's natively or via RF Blaster, it's still RF!



mdavej said:


> I don't need 10 years. I only need 3 months for the buttons on a harmony to wear out. My last 550 lasted about that long.


I'm gonna call shenanigans on this one...



mdavej said:


> Because it's not peanut shaped, it's not ergonomic?


No, but since it is shaped like a brick it's not.



mdavej said:


> The button layout is perfectly functional, it's well balanced and has a grip strip in the middle, and the button group shapes are quite easy to learn by feel. That's what ergo means to me.


You clearly have a different idea of ergo-dynamic from the rest of the world.



mdavej said:


> Obviously you're not a fan of the Xsight.


Nope, and no amount of praising it is going to change that. I wouldn't even accept one if it was given to me.



mdavej said:


> But I can't take harmony seriously either because none of their new remotes can do basic macros.


Who needs macros? I can survive in a world without macros.


----------



## RunnerFL

Herdfan said:


> Is a sequence limited to 5 commands? It takes me 6 or 7 to turn captioning ON. I can turn it off with 5.


You're limited to 5 commands in a macro but if you're good you can program a single button to do more than one thing if you learn in RAW mode.


----------



## mdavej

RunnerFL said:


> You're limited to 5 commands in a macro but if you're good you can program a single button to do more than one thing if you learn in RAW mode.


On the 900 you're limited to ZERO commands because it can't do sequences at all. You could squeeze a couple of commands into one raw learn, but never 6 or 7.



RunnerFL said:


> It doesn't matter if it's natively or via RF Blaster, it's still RF!


Then your argument completely falls apart. Just about any RF remote can control any number of DirecTV receivers, including Xsight. If you take "native" out of the criteria, then I can control 18 DirecTV boxes with my Xsight via RF, same as a 900.

The issue was you hated the Xsight mainly because it controlled only 1 DirecTV box via native RF. Your 900 can't control ANY via native RF. Both the Xsight and 900 can control any number by via their RF transceivers. So what is the point of your argument. They both have exactly the same RF capability if native isn't considered. My point is with Xsight you can control one DirecTV box via native RF with a $50 universal remote and no RF bases or IR blasters to buy or connect. No other universal remote remote can do that, period.

Don't believe me on the harmony 550? Just google it and you'll find many, many experiences the same as mine (amazon reviews, logitech forums, etc.).


----------



## Mike Bertelson

If anyone would like to discuss the merits of their remotes please start a new thread. Let's not go back and forth on buttons and RF/IR.

:backtotop

It wasn’t until recently that I started using the DIRECTV remote. In the spare room it’s just the receiver and TV. For the living room and the bedroom I’ve always used a universal because I need to control too many components and the DIRECTV remote doesn’t will with that. I’ve used an MX-810(just upgraded to an MX-880 but haven’t programmed it yet) in the living room for four years and a Harmony 550 in the bedroom for about the same length of time. Both good remotes but I like the flexibility of the URC remotes better...but both are so much better at handling multiple components and macros (which the RCxx's won't even do) than the DIRECTV remote.

Mike


----------



## fwlogue

Harmony 1 or IPAD


----------



## mgavs

Now it's mostly iPad, been using an MX850 since it came out years ago. Love the iPad app, looking forward to more features and updates!


----------



## itzme

Steve said:


> My favorite universals are the *$15* URC-R6 or the *$25* URC-WR7, which has a superior "cruise control" keypad, IMHO.
> 
> They both have full macro capability, but you manually program them in, as opposed to doing it via your PC. The WR7 is backlit, controls more devices and allows 13 20-step macros vs. 6 20-step macros on the R6. Both remotes have "learning" capability on almost every key.


For the past 4-5 years, these have also been my favorite. There's also a version called the UR7 Gamer remote. The problem is the buttons wear out and stop responding after about a year or two. I've searched for a fix (including talking with the remote master himself, Edmund) but there doesn't seem to be a fix. And that problem is happening again right now.

I'm trying to decide whether I want to search the net again and buy 2 more. In my house we require 2 remotes in the Living Room. The low cost of these remotes has made that easier. I also love that its tactile, since my eyes are not the best.

I'd love any cost-effective suggestions for my 2-remote-users household. I need to custom control 5 devices.


----------



## dualsub2006

The daily Woot deal is the Xsight 15 for $30 shipped. 

I'm remote poor at this point so I'm going to think about this for a bit, but I'll likely buy one to try it out.


----------



## dualsub2006

"itzme" said:


> The problem is the buttons wear out and stop responding after about a year or two.


That's really unfortunate.

It took me + /- a week to get my WR7 set up the way that I wanted it, but I've been happy with it since then.

Mine is in my bedroom so it isn't seeing daily action, but if I got 2 years out of it, I'd be disappointed with the $20 spent.


----------



## Surveyor40

Looks like I'm somewhat late to the remote party. 

At the moment, we exclusively use the Directv NFL football remotes and iPad ap. My gf and other family members prefer the Directv phaser over a more universal remote solution. In the past, we have used the TSU1000 & TSU2000 prontos with rf kits (retired), a Monster AVL300 (happily " disappeared " during spring cleaning), RTI T2, and a Sony RM2000.


----------



## Cybercowboy

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know... I really liked my RM-AV2000. I even wrote it an obituary when it died: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107239


I have one of those in a drawer. Used it for awhile about 10 years ago but never really got attached to it. At the time I didn't have much to control and it was a little unwieldy. If somebody wanted it I could be talked out of it.


----------



## JMII

I had something similar to the Sony shown above, forget which model but the key to a good remote is being able to FEEL the buttons in the dark, and you can't do that with any of those touch screen programmable units despite how cool and customizable they are.

I really like the standard DTV remote, once programmed with volume lock (used to be called punch-thru) it runs my AVR and DVD/BluRay player as well. Only draw back is it can't power cycle everything at once.

My brother uses a Harmony and I tried to get the wife to use one, but she rejected it due to small buttons with poor placement.

I use the iPad app as well, but since it can't control the volume of my AVR its only used for checking the guide and setting up a recording quickly without the need to turn on my whole theater system. Someone needs to make an AVRs that auto-detect an HDMI signal, turns on (if off) and switches over to that signal. I know that was theory behind HDMI control but I've never seen it work in a mixed brand system.


----------



## jclam

I'm using iRule on my iPad...continuously fine tuning the look/feel (most recently to include 2-way feedback with my 70X5FD, SC-57 and my DirecTV receivers). Here's some pics:


----------



## NiTruS

Roomie!!


----------



## Laxguy

jclam said:


> I'm using iRule on my iPad...continuously fine tuning the look/feel (most recently to include 2-way feedback with my 70X5FD, SC-57 and my DirecTV receivers). Here's some pics:


The remote for DIRECTV® shown is exactly the same as the DIRECTV® app- so does it just incorporate the app, just the remote skin, switch to it, or what?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I am new to the iPad world. What exactly do I need to get in order to control my AV system with my iPad?

Thanks


----------



## Laxguy

I doubt many Audio receivers have IP control, but for the DIRECTV® app, your receiver(s) need to be connected to a home LAN, with external devices turned on in Settings. The app should find those receivers so configured. (IIRC!)


----------



## jclam

Laxguy said:


> The remote for DIRECTV® shown is exactly the same as the DIRECTV® app- so does it just incorporate the app, just the remote skin, switch to it, or what?


Its just the skin. I use it as a background, put invisible buttons over the background buttons and then assign the ip device codes for the DTV receiver to the buttons. Works great.


----------

